# KSC Launch on 39A April 30th - What part of ML closes



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Does no one know the answer or am I the stupid one for asking?


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> Does no one know the answer or am I the stupid one for asking?


So here's the usual drill. Beginning at 6:00 pm the day before the launch (Saturday in this case) boats are not allowed south of Haulover Canal in the Lagoon. The Max Brewer causeway remains open. However, just east of the causeway the road will be blocked to everyone except badged KSC personnel beginning at 6:00 pm Saturday. The Max Brewer causeway from the entrance to the MINWR will remain closed after 6:00 pm Saturday as well as SR 402 and SR 3 south of Haulover. You are right to assume that everyone fishes north of Haulover during this time. Ordinarily all restricted roads and waters are reopened to the public as soon as the launch occurs. However, I just noticed that Sunday's launch is using a SpaceX booster and that they are going to try to recover it after launch. As you may know, SpaceX is trying to develop a re-useable booster program which will reduce the cost to users greatly. So, the south end of the Lagoon and the restricted roads probably will not reopen until the booster has been recovered, which should be shortly after launch. They plan to try to land the booster on Landing Zone 1 at Canaveral Air Force Station. When they land boosters back at the Cape, there is usually a loud sonic boom created upon re-entry into the earth's atmosphere. By the time you hear the boom, the booster will have either landed or will be very close to landing. Finally, be aware that the SR 3 bridge over the Haulover canal is closed for repairs until June. You will be able to access the Bair's Cove boat ramp on Haulover from the south once SR3 has been reopened but not from the north. Hope all this information helps and that the wind isn't as bad tomorrow as it has been all week.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

It was blowing like crazy anyway. We saw a few boats early but after that, it was pretty empty out there.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Padre said:


> It was blowing like crazy anyway. We saw a few boats early but after that, it was pretty empty out there.


Yes I woke up a 5 saw the launch was scrubbed but wind already blowing like an old man trying to climb stairs so I went back to bed.


----------

